# how old should she be before breeding



## miron28 (Sep 21, 2009)

today i went out to the goats and my male some how got out of his pen and got in with my female and she is in heat again... they are both about 7 months old if she gets pregnant this young will this hurt her at all or will this stunt her growth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2009)

What kind of goat? The smaller dwarf goats have a harder time than the larger goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 21, 2009)

I've heard general rules of "6 mos/60 lbs." for meat goats, and "8 mos. / 80 lbs." for dairy goats....Mine generally make the age / weight break by breeding season but I don't always go by the 'rule'.
I tend to go more by how her dam kidded, how mature the doe acts, etc. 
(No experience w/ mini breeds, so no help there, sorry.)


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 22, 2009)

If that had happened here, the doe would be getting a shot of Lutalyse. For my does, that is way to young.
How old is your doe and what breed?


----------



## mully (Sep 22, 2009)

Depends on how "full grown" she is if she is going to be OK with a delivery but one year is the least amount of time that a doe should be before being bred. If she is small it might kill her and the kid. You might want to consider terminating the preg.


----------



## miron28 (Sep 22, 2009)

she is a Nubian milk goat she is about 7 months old i think! how would i go about terminating the pregnancy i will post some pic's of her tomorrow when i get home from work please let me know what you think thanks!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 22, 2009)

With my boers I use the 8month/80# rule and have been told by some that an 80#doe is too small to breed....Though most of my doelings are larger than 80# when I do breed them in September/October...I kid all my boer goats in January/February....Unless of course there is a health/soundness issue then they may stay open through the winter.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 23, 2009)

When I give the Lut., I give 5mg(1ml) 10 days after the buck bred the doe. She will come back in 2 days after the shot, so you will have to make sure your buck is restrained.


----------



## Marta (Sep 24, 2009)

woooooooooow slow down you never know.....drugs ????
? question your self and the goat.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/breeding.htm#seasonal


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 24, 2009)

If you "slow down" and wait to see if a goat's pregnant, she's about 10min from kidding by the time you can really go "Yep...she's _definitely_ bred."  That's just the nature of a goat.

You don't want that.

If you give Lute at 10 days, it basically induces a luteal phase shift and prevents the corpus luteum from producing progesterone..  Without progesterone, the lining of the uterus begins to break down and cannot sustain implantation of the blastocyst, resulting in _very_ early pregnancy termination.

That's much, much, much, much less stressful to the doe than letting it go to the point that implantation has been successful and the fetus (fetii?  ) have begun to grow before deciding...meh...I think I'll abort her.


----------

